#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Graduate Reservoir Engineers

## manuboy4u

Please all, what are the key softwares to be trained on as a graduate reservoir engineer. thanks

See More: Graduate Reservoir Engineers

----------


## UsmanHWU

To start with try to use MBAL/Prosper/Saphir/Eclipse

----------


## manuboy4u

Thanks bro.

----------


## herbertharturo

(PETREL-(SEISMIC TO SIMULATION SOFTWARE,GEOSTATIC MODELLING
(ECLIPSE - DYNAMIC RESERVOIR SIMULATION (PREDICTION & HISTORY MATCHING
(PROSPER - (WELL SYSTEM ANALYSIS,DESIGN &PERFORMANCE
(MBAL - (material balance, history matching and prediction for single well

----------


## herbertharturo

(PETREL-(SEISMIC TO SIMULATION SOFTWARE,GEOSTATIC MODELLING
(ECLIPSE - DYNAMIC RESERVOIR SIMULATION (PREDICTION & HISTORY MATCHING
(PROSPER - (WELL SYSTEM ANALYSIS,DESIGN &PERFORMANCE
(MBAL - (material balance, history matching and prediction for single well

----------


## coby

When you want to be a key puncher, then you should spend time learning the software.
If you want to be engineer, you should spend time learning the fundamental. When you get hired, your company, especially the majors, will train you on the software they use. With good foundation of education, picking up the software is not a problem. Correcting an "experienced" keypunching monkey is a problem. An experienced monkey only messed up faster.

----------


## coby

When you want to be a key puncher, then you should spend time learning the software.
If you want to be engineer, you should spend time learning the fundamental. When you get hired, your company, especially the majors, will train you on the software they use. With good foundation of education, picking up the software is not a problem. Correcting an "experienced" keypunching monkey is a problem. An experienced monkey only messed up faster.

----------

